# statues i admire



## escorial

i so like public instillations and have never been keen on war stuff but this piece had a presence like the rain was not there but i felt him standing alone in it...


----------



## Firemajic

I love this one... and I love this kind of Art, often overlooked , same with artwork on buildings and in cemeteries..There is an ancient Graveyard in the woods, by my house and it has some fabulous sculptures there, some are broken, all are covered in moss...


----------



## escorial

tonight in Liverpool all the galleries and cultural places are open till late..from morning to late night..about 11 oclock..it's in it's seventh year and it's odd if you come out of a gallery and it's pitch black but cool nonetheless


----------



## escorial

i was not particularly keen on this one but after reading that after his career ended he set up an animal sanctuary and i though rock 'n' roll Billy Fury


----------



## nathan sturley

I love Richard the Lion Heart in central London. He looks so Kingly majestic. Very impressive statue on his horse.


----------



## escorial

nathan sturley said:


> I love Richard the Lion Heart in central London. He looks so Kingly majestic. Very impressive statue on his horse.


 any pic's....


----------



## nathan sturley

escorial said:


> any pic's....


https://www.google.je/search?q=stat...ved=0ahUKEwiIhaCz8PjMAhVKLsAKHY4rDfYQ_AUIBigB
i think this link works. I shouldn't really like it as it glorifies war. I like the statue but really I ought not to.


----------



## Blade

nathan sturley said:


> https://www.google.je/search?q=stat...ved=0ahUKEwiIhaCz8PjMAhVKLsAKHY4rDfYQ_AUIBigB
> i think this link works. I shouldn't really like it as it glorifies war. I like the statue but really I ought not to.



Aside from the war association it is certainly a great expression of nobility and determination. Even wars are necessary at times.


----------



## nathan sturley

Blade said:


> Aside from the war association it is certainly a great expression of nobility and determination. Even wars are necessary at times.


Yes, war is sometimes the only solution I agree. It is the image of strength and determination like you said. The physique is something to aim for too if you like to look strong!!!
We are having an in or out vote on Europe at the moment in the UK and one argument for staying in is that it has prevented much war in the last 40 years.  Shakespeare wrote glamorising war such as Henry V but ask anyone who has been in a war and it is as agonising as it is possible to imagine leaving ex soldiers often very troubled mentally as well as physically. I hope the human race can get more on a level footing counrties -wide and bring our thinking higher once we have more equality........we can but dream!


----------



## escorial

one thing I've often wondered about queens and king statues is that they were often murderes and cruel people and I see no need even today to having statues of them..


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> one thing I've often wondered about queens and king statues is that they were often murderes and cruel people and I see no need even today to having statues of them..


It's not uncommon that we erect statues and other memorials to remind people of persons or events. There are different  perspectives of each depending on how much one knows, and how one might be affected by such. Because of the severity of actions, some bring to mind the dark side of man, if and when we acknowledge such. 

As an example, look at how differently Mount Rushmore can be viewed. To the vast majority of Americans the figures represented are the fathers of the country. But, did you ever stop to think how Native Americans might view such, knowing the history that's been buried in our culture? More specifically, what might the Lakota Sioux think of it so close to their reservation, especially considering the actions of the right most figure in the monument relative to their history? 

I'm not trying to highlight the Native American aspect, as there are plenty of other memorials that may be seen in a different light than the promoted public perception. 

I'll stop here because my intent is only to expand on your thoughts which show a breadth of perspective, not stir up a hornets nest. Think of the reaction your thoughts would have instigated if told to a supporting member of such a monarchy ;-) 

I wish more people had the degree of objective inquisitiveness you exemplify


----------



## escorial

that's the second time you have mentioned hornets nests in recent threads...nothing wrong with being horney man


----------



## Kevin

> one thing I've often wondered about queens and king statues is that they were often murderes and cruel people and I see no need even today to having statues of them..


I don't mind their statues... as long as their backstories, their backstabbing stories are available. I think statues of their victims would be more what I'd do.


----------



## escorial

.


----------



## escorial




----------



## escorial

the building you see ahead of this piece is LIPA...but was once the school of The Beatles..except Ringo


----------



## escorial

stuck on the arts building...i do like horses


----------



## LeeC

Are you aware of Frederic Remington's sculpture, especially The Broncho Buster, or maybe the Cowboy sculpture in Fairmount Park, Philadelphia?


----------



## escorial

no man..any pic's...?


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> no man..any pic's...?


Just google Frederic Remington, like wikipedia and the museum in his honor on the NY / Canadian boarder. There're more paintings and sculpture than I could include here.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Just google Frederic Remington, like wikipedia and the museum in his honor on the NY / Canadian boarder. There're more paintings and sculpture than I could include here.




i have come across his work before....think i watched a documentary years ago..cool


----------



## escorial

Took these from the big doors of a building being renovated or converted in water Street in the city...They were bigger than they look...


----------



## The Fantastical

I love Ming Dynasty horses. They have such wonderful expressions, they really knew how to capture the essence of "horse".  





Maybe not Ming but still stunning -


----------



## escorial

There superb


----------



## The Fantastical

They are aren't they!


----------



## escorial

Visited the super lambanana...Ide put it in my garden.



An passed Eleanor Rigby after...


----------



## Firemajic

The Fantastical said:


> I love Ming Dynasty horses. They have such wonderful expressions, they really knew how to capture the essence of "horse".
> 
> View attachment 16546
> 
> View attachment 16547
> 
> Maybe not Ming but still stunning -
> 
> View attachment 16548
> 
> View attachment 16549






I agree! these are wonderful... love them all, but the last one is stunning...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Visited the super lambanana...Ide put it in my garden.
> View attachment 17294View attachment 17295
> View attachment 17296View attachment 17298


 These look... primitive... I like that style...


----------



## The Fantastical

Firemajic said:


> I agree! these are wonderful... love them all, but the last one is stunning...



Oh yes! They are stunning. I particularly like the Ming horses as they really captured the essence of horse in the statutes.


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> These look... primitive... I like that style...



good choice of word primitive...it kind of fits in with lambanana which was inspired by genetic modification of food.....


----------



## escorial

The Fantastical said:


> I love Ming Dynasty horses. They have such wonderful expressions, they really knew how to capture the essence of "horse".
> 
> View attachment 16546
> 
> View attachment 16547
> 
> Maybe not Ming but still stunning -
> 
> View attachment 16548
> 
> View attachment 16549



shop called 69A on Renshaw Street in Liverpool City Centre has a few of these for sale..says ming horses


----------



## sas

My ex-husband was a statue. I'll look for a photo.

(oops....just noticed prompt was to admire the statue. Guess you won't see him.)


----------



## The Fantastical

escorial said:


> shop called 69A on Renshaw Street in Liverpool City Centre has a few of these for sale..says ming horses



I don't know... never been to the uk


----------



## Terry D

I hope it's appropriate to plunk in one of my photos. I don't mean to hijack. I was going through some old photos piled up in a cupboard the other day and came across this one from the spring of 1973. I took it with the first SLR camera I ever bought, an old Canon TLb (which has now been relagated to a spot on one of my bookshelves). I scanned the photo into the computer and did some minor retouching in Lightroom. Here's hoping it survives the upload.


----------



## escorial

i did mean to put statues you admire when i first started an i didn't know how to change it...more the merrier....


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I don't know about you guys (and gals) but this one gives me goosebumps and reminds me of how many gave their lives in the hope that the future could live in a better world:






As said by the sculptor himself:

“In the Rainbow Division memorial, my original idea was to portray the  powerful bond between men on active service with a soldier carrying his  dead comrade… I am not a religious man, but working on this sculpture I  felt a strong spiritual guidance.”

– James Butler, Sculptor


----------



## escorial

I do like to read when people are emotionally​ touched by a work of art..Great post howling wolf


----------

